# King or Princess? (I mean Blaze king stoves)



## unclemoustache (Jul 24, 2015)

Can't decide! I want the biggie, but that means I'd have to also get a whole new 8" chimney. If I get the Princess then I can keep my current 6" chimney.

Anyone here have the Princess? What kind of burn times are you getting? How much do you heat (sq.ft.)? Do you regret not going bigger?


----------



## cigmaker (Jul 24, 2015)

No experience with the freestanding princess but I do have the insert model. I get 20+ hour burns with oak. My house is 1500 square feet well insulated. Only regret I didn't buy it 5 years ago.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 24, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Can't decide! I want the biggie, but that means I'd have to also get a whole new 8" chimney. If I get the Princess then I can keep my current 6" chimney.
> 
> Anyone here have the Princess? What kind of burn times are you getting? How much do you heat (sq.ft.)? Do you regret not going bigger?



How much space are you heating?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 25, 2015)

I have the Princess Ultra with blower kit.

My place is a fairly "standard" 3 bed/2 bath ranch, about 1400sq ft. 9ft ceilings in most of the house, vaulted ceiling in the living room and kitchen area, peak is about 16ft.

The Princess does fine heating the house. If it's pretty warm outside (not much under freezing) I have to only put a couple pieces of wood or it will heat me out of the place.

When it's fairly cold outside (like -20*) the back of the house does get colder. The master bathroom being the worst for that. It's not because the stove isn't big enough but rather I can only move the air around so much.
On a -20* day if it's 75* in the front of the house (where the stove is) it might be down to 65* in the back bathroom.

The stove is pretty efficient. I burn in the area of 3-3.5 cords in a winter. I usually start heating in the evenings in September and often have a few fires into June. 24/7 heating is a good 6 months. I only let it go cold to clean out the ashes about every 1.5 months.


----------



## KYsawman (Jul 25, 2015)

My family heated our 1300 square ft. Cabin in interior Alaska with a princess. We bought the first one in 1983. We bought the second one when we added on to the cabin in 1992. Added another 650 square ft to back. They are the best that we found for wood consumption and heat control. We would use about ten to twelve cords a year for the primary stove. We only burned the second one in the coldest part of the winter -40 or below. We only burned white spruce.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacklocst (Jul 25, 2015)

I think you should buy their new hybrid model, its called the Caitlyn.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 25, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have the Princess Ultra with blower kit.
> 
> My place is a fairly "standard" 3 bed/2 bath ranch, about 1400sq ft. 9ft ceilings in most of the house, vaulted ceiling in the living room and kitchen area, peak is about 16ft.
> 
> ...


Sounds like our houses are similar except I have 1800 sqft and a full basement. The stove is in my basement and air naturally rises up the stairwell for me. I also have a walkout basement with a drafty garage door in it. I'm strongly considering the King. I wanted one for this winter but not sure it will happen.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 25, 2015)

If you have the room and the house is decent sized the King is the way to go. You always have the choice of not stuffing the stove to the gunnels.

Heating from the basement with no venting would be tough I'd imagine. Blaze King has some type of wood fired furnace for that application.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jul 25, 2015)

Y


ValleyFirewood said:


> I have the Princess Ultra with blower kit.
> 
> My place is a fairly "standard" 3 bed/2 bath ranch, about 1400sq ft. 9ft ceilings in most of the house, vaulted ceiling in the living room and kitchen area, peak is about 16ft.
> 
> ...


you really only have to clean out ashes every month and a half?


----------



## Marshy (Jul 25, 2015)

blacklocst said:


> I think you should buy their new hybrid model, its called the Caitlyn.


That is just wrong.


ValleyFirewood said:


> If you have the room and the house is decent sized the King is the way to go. You always have the choice of not stuffing the stove to the gunnels.
> 
> Heating from the basement with no venting would be tough I'd imagine. Blaze King has some type of wood fired furnace for that application.


I don't have any ducting. I burn 6-7 cord a year staying about 75 average in the house right now. I'm going to stick with free standing for now.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 25, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Can't decide! I want the biggie, but that means I'd have to also get a whole new 8" chimney. If I get the Princess then I can keep my current 6" chimney.
> 
> Anyone here have the Princess? What kind of burn times are you getting? How much do you heat (sq.ft.)? Do you regret not going bigger?



We (and others on this forum) are running our previously used 6" flue with our King. Works great. There can be some smoke spillage if we open it with a lot of fuel inside but we don't usually open it until we are ready to reload (24 hr. cycle with pine). Not sure what size your home is but, in my opinion, the King is the way to go. It heats small houses like ours real well (ability to turn down) and it will heat a large home as well.

If you have a 6" pipe that drafts well, running the King on it won't be a problem.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 25, 2015)

Unc has mentioned his home is large and drafty in the past so I would go with the larger stove knowing that.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 25, 2015)

Jed1124 said:


> Unc has mentioned his home is large and drafty in the past so I would go with the larger stove knowing that.



Knowing that, I agree there is only one choice...The King.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Jul 25, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> We (and others on this forum) are running our previously used 6" flue with our King. Works great. There can be some smoke spillage if we open it with a lot of fuel inside but we don't usually open it until we are ready to reload (24 hr. cycle with pine). Not sure what size your home is but, in my opinion, the King is the way to go. It heats small houses like ours real well (ability to turn down) and it will heat a large home as well.
> 
> If you have a 6" pipe that drafts well, running the King on it won't be a problem.


How is the flame on these blaze kings? What I'm asking is can you sit in front of it and enjoy a nice fire or does it always just smolder.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 25, 2015)

Woody harrelson said:


> How is the flame on these blaze kings? What I'm asking is can you sit in front of it and enjoy a nice fire or does it always just smolder.



If you see flame it will more than likely be running you out of the house. My advise to anyone wanting to enjoy the beauty of a flame is NOT to buy a Blaze King. We view ours as a heating appliance pure and simple. And heat it does!


----------



## Marshy (Jul 25, 2015)

I wonder if they have any promotional offers through the year.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 25, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I wonder if they have any promotional offers through the year.



I think you are totally baiting me, but ok, my response from another thread:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_*Too bad you don't live close to Hermiston Oregon. This dealer has a special right now on King and Princess models:

Home Maintenance Center
80397 Hwy 39 North
Hermiston, Oregon

541-567-7534 (ask for Ron)

King Classic model with black glass door (DOES NOT come with pedestal):
$2880.42
-500 discount
----------------
TTL $2380.42

King Ultra model with black glass door (comes with pedestal & heat shields):
$3195.60
-500 discount
----------------
TTL $2695.60

If you want the fans they are an additional $250.

I wish I could have gotten a deal like this last year when we bought our King Ultra. Those are excellent prices! Maybe you can take a road trip and bring one back home with you.

Oh, and no sales tax in Oregon.*_


----------



## Marshy (Jul 25, 2015)

No baiting, just don't know if there is a good time of year to buy where they have promotional offers. Those prices you listed are attractive compared to what I was quoted last time I inquired through my most local dealer 800-1K cheaper matter of fact.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 25, 2015)

I paid around $3400 for my Princess if I recall correctly. Mine is an Ultra with Nickel door and blower kit.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 25, 2015)

Woody harrelson said:


> Y
> 
> you really only have to clean out ashes every month and half
> 
> Yeah, the stove holds a good 5 gals of ash.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, big drafty house, about 900 ft. on each level, but we've got 2 floors and an attic. The stove is in a corner room and it's not easy to get the heat to move around the house as we would like. I have a small fan near the ceiling, but it doesn't seem to help much. Maybe I'll have to go bigger if I get the King.

The idea of using the King with a 6" pipe is really attractive. I'm not too keen on spending another grand or so on a new chimney, nor installing it on this very tall house. I don't plan to do much flame-watching - just heat.

Local dealer quoted me $2,542 for the Princess and $2,995 for the King. Sounds like a good price, unless I get one from Oregon.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 25, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> The idea of using the King with a 6" pipe is really attractive. I'm not too keen on spending another grand or so on a new chimney, nor installing it on this very tall house. I don't plan to do much flame-watching - just heat.



Just make sure your flue drafts well, no bends...straight up, and it will work fine. I read a thread somewhere (I forget now) about running the King on a 6" pipe. The guy actually called Blaze King and asked them about it. They said it was ok under the right conditions. You might give them a call and discuss it with them just so you will have piece of mind that your scenario will work. Like I said, as long as we let it burn down before we reload, we don't have smoke spillage problems.

Also, where you place your reducer may have an effect on smoke spillage as well. We have our reducer right on top of the stove. If that doesn't work for you, you could always go 8" double wall as high as possible in the room before you reduced to 6". This will give the smoke a lot more "room" while you reload. Yes, you will have to buy the 8" double wall but you won't have to replace the really expensive triple from the attic on out.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 25, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, big drafty house, about 900 ft. on each level, but we've got 2 floors and an attic. The stove is in a corner room and it's not easy to get the heat to move around the house as we would like. I have a small fan near the ceiling, but it doesn't seem to help much. Maybe I'll have to go bigger if I get the King.
> 
> The idea of using the King with a 6" pipe is really attractive. I'm not too keen on spending another grand or so on a new chimney, nor installing it on this very tall house. I don't plan to do much flame-watching - just heat.
> 
> Local dealer quoted me $2,542 for the Princess and $2,995 for the King. Sounds like a good price, unless I get one from Oregon.


Make sure you know what accessories do/don't come with the stove. Pedistal feet, shields, finish trim and fans are all accessories and demand more money. Just make sure what your getting is what you expect.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 26, 2015)

Yup. Mine is the Ultra with blowers and nickel door (with glass), all that extra stuff cost more than the plain jane unit.

The blower helps a bunch for pulling the heat off the stove and getting around the house, even when run on Low. I did the nickle door to match the house better as all my doorknobs, lighting and plumbing fixtures, cabinet knobs, etc are nickle colored.



Marshy said:


> Make sure you know what accessories do/don't come with the stove. Pedistal feet, shields, finish trim and fans are all accessories and demand more money. Just make sure what your getting is what you expect.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 26, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Just make sure your flue drafts well, no bends...straight up, and it will work fine. I read a thread somewhere (I forget now) about running the King on a 6" pipe. The guy actually called Blaze King and asked them about it. They said it was ok under the right conditions. You might give them a call and discuss it with them just so you will have piece of mind that your scenario will work. Like I said, as long as we let it burn down before we reload, we don't have smoke spillage problems.
> 
> Also, where you place your reducer may have an effect on smoke spillage as well. We have our reducer right on top of the stove. If that doesn't work for you, you could always go 8" double wall as high as possible in the room before you reduced to 6". This will give the smoke a lot more "room" while you reload. Yes, you will have to buy the 8" double wall but you won't have to replace the really expensive triple from the attic on out.




I have 2 bends - it goes out the wall in the same room then up about 25'.


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 26, 2015)

The Woodstock soapstone are looking way better if that matters.


----------



## Marshy (Jul 26, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> I have 2 bends - it goes out the wall in the same room then up about 25'.


With the internal (to the house) elbows, try to use two 45* elbows in place of 90* elbows and have a healthy positive slope to help keep velocity up where practical.



quotejso2 said:


> The Woodstock soapstone are looking way better if that matters.


Unfortunately they are still in a smaller class as the King.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 26, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> I have 2 bends - it goes out the wall in the same room then up about 25'.



I would be leary of reducing the King to 6" with a 90* bend (no matter if it's 2 45's or one 90). I would highly suggest you call Blaze King and get their take on it. It may be, with that 25' of straight, that you have plenty of draft. I would just hate to see you buy one and then be unhappy with it's performance.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Unfortunately they are still in a smaller class as the King.



In more ways than one.


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Marshy said:


> With the internal (to the house) elbows, try to use two 45* elbows in place of 90* elbows and have a healthy positive slope to help keep velocity up where practical.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they are still in a smaller class as the King.


Similar in size to the princess I believe.


----------



## Idahonative (Jul 26, 2015)

quotejso2 said:


> Similar in size to the princess I believe.



But not similar in performance. Just my opinion but until Woodstock designs a true auto air control into their stoves, they will not compete (performance/real world efficiency) with the Blaze Kings. Know I will get flamed for that but it's the truth.


----------



## quotejso2 (Jul 26, 2015)

quotejso2 said:


> Similar in size to the Vermont castings?





Idahonative said:


> But not similar in performance. Just my opinion but until Woodstock designs a true auto air control into their stoves, they will not compete (performance/real world efficiency) with the Blaze Kings. Know I will get flamed for that but it's the truth.


yea I believe your right from what I have read. If u want the 24 hour burn go blaze king. I was going to get one but I already had a big black stove and wanted something a little more pleasant to look at for the living room.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, I'm already not pleased with my draft, so that's already 2 strikes against me. I guess if I get the King, I'd better get a new chimney as well.


----------



## jaroh (Dec 1, 2015)

Curious how the princess is working for your old house. My house is a 1971 with and addition added sometime in the 80's. Lots of aluminum double pain cold windows and a few single pain with storm windows. Just trying to figure out if I should jump to a king or stay with a princess. 

Duane


----------



## audible fart (Dec 1, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Can't decide! I want the biggie, but that means I'd have to also get a whole new 8". If I get the Princess then I can keep my current 6".
> 
> Anyone here have the Princess? Do you regret not going bigger?


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 1, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Well, I'm already not pleased with my draft, so that's already 2 strikes against me. I guess if I get the King, I'd better get a new chimney as well.



So you went with the Princess, right? How are you liking your new stove?


----------



## Marshy (Dec 2, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, big drafty house, about 900 ft. on each level, but we've got 2 floors and an attic. The stove is in a corner room and it's not easy to get the heat to move around the house as we would like. I have a small fan near the ceiling, but it doesn't seem to help much. Maybe I'll have to go bigger if I get the King.
> 
> The idea of using the King with a 6" pipe is really attractive. I'm not too keen on spending another grand or so on a new chimney, nor installing it on this very tall house. I don't plan to do much flame-watching - just heat.
> 
> Local dealer quoted me $2,542 for the Princess and $2,995 for the King. Sounds like a good price, unless I get one from Oregon.


Uuc, make sure you know what they are selling you. I just call my local (5) distributors for price quotes on a King and the 2995 tag sounds right for the King Classic which has no ash pan, its like the base model. If you want an ash pan you have to go with the King Ultra. That comes standard with rails, convection deck, ash pan and side shields (not removable). The door is an additional cost on any model stove purchased but, ya gotta have one, just make sure its in the price quote. The add on options for the ultra are a back shield to decrease combustible clearance, a fan kit (~$340) and a fresh air kit (required for mobile homes). I found a dealer where I can get the King Ultra with just the basics (all black too) for $3300 out the door. I imagine the same details apply to the princess model as well. Just want you to understand what they are quoting you for. Soon as I get my truck engine back in and fired up I'm ordering mine.

I just realized you made this post this past summer and likely already made your purchase. Maybe this info will help you other guys considering a BK stove.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 2, 2015)

@Idahonative do you have any photos of the reducer atop the king? Is it single wall? I have a 6" flue and am looking at either the apex with the stupid 7" flue or maybe even a king with the 8" and would need to adapt down. I have 19' of vertical flue above whichever.

Funny how a drolet heatpro with a 4.9 CF firebox only needs a 6" flue.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 2, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> @Idahonative do you have any photos of the reducer atop the king? Is it single wall? I have a 6" flue and am looking at either the apex with the stupid 7" flue or maybe even a king with the 8" and would need to adapt down. I have 19' of vertical flue above whichever.
> 
> Funny how a drolet heatpro with a 4.9 CF firebox only needs a 6" flue.


Maybe it has to do with efficiency and the temperature of the flue gases... It is interesting to me as well.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 2, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> @Idahonative do you have any photos of the reducer atop the king? Is it single wall? I have a 6" flue and am looking at either the apex with the stupid 7" flue or maybe even a king with the 8" and would need to adapt down. I have 19' of vertical flue above whichever.
> 
> Funny how a drolet heatpro with a 4.9 CF firebox only needs a 6" flue.



I posted a pic on one of the threads here somewhere. I'll try and find it or I'll just take another. Yes, it is single wall (just the reducer), then double up to the chimney box.

We only have about 15' of total pipe but our King runs FANTASTIC on 6". The only downside: If we try to load wood with too much fuel still left in the firebox, we will have smoke spillage. It's not a problem for us because we only load once per day and by that time, whatever is left is charcoaled (not producing a lot of smoke). We get virtually no spillage doing it this way.

During normal operation, these stoves (as you know) don't move a lot of flue gases. I understand why they want it to run with 8" during those times when moving more draft is desirable (loading). My cousin installed his new King 6 weeks ago and is running about 25' of 6" and has had the same experiences as we have. He is very happy as well.

If you have 19' of straight 6" vertical, I wouldn't think you'd have a problem at all running the King. Like I said though, have most of your load burnt down before you re-load.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 2, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> If you have 19' of straight 6" vertical, I wouldn't think you'd have a problem at all running the King. Like I said though, have most of your load burnt down before you re-load.



That happens with the princess too on a spec chimney. Open the door with fuel in there and you'll get rollout.

Single wall reducer fits right into the collar or did you need an appliance adapter? Then the double wall fits right into the reducer. I bet that looks pretty good since the double wall outside diameter is only slightly smaller than the 8" OD.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 2, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> That happens with the princess too on a spec chimney. Open the door with fuel in there and you'll get rollout.
> 
> Single wall reducer fits right into the collar or did you need an appliance adapter? Then the double wall fits right into the reducer. I bet that looks pretty good since the double wall outside diameter is only slightly smaller than the 8" OD.



Went to the local Owyhee Sheet Metal/Ace Hardware store and bought the reducer ($8 I think). It fits perfect down into the stove collar and perfect right up into the double wall. As far as looks...well it probably would look better with the recommended 8" but we don't think it looks all that bad. It looks a lot better when we start adding up all the money it saved us on new 8" pipe.

EDIT: Finally figured out how to import a pic on this stupid Windows 10 laptop:


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 2, 2015)

jaroh said:


> Curious how the princess is working for your old house.





Idahonative said:


> So you went with the Princess, right? How are you liking your new stove?



Jury is still out. Haven't had cold weather yet, but so far it's OK. I'm disappointed in the heat output. It's certainly more efficient - I'm going through a lot less wood, and I can easily get a fire to last all night, so that's great. I'm starting to burn my oak now, but it's really not cold out yet. I just ran out of my junk wood.

I find it annoying to load. I'm used to stoves that have a bigger box than the door, but here the innards are actually lower than the top of the door. That's annoying. 

I'm wishing I would have gotten the King now, but it's too late. I can't exchange, so this'll have to do. Still, it's a great quality stove and would be perfect for any modern house, but this drafty barn needs some serious output.

I would say "when this stove dies then I'll get another" but the dealer told me that they don't yet know how long a BK stove lasts, because they haven't had any wear out yet since they started making them!


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 2, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Jury is still out. Haven't had cold weather yet, but so far it's OK. I'm disappointed in the heat output. It's certainly more efficient - I'm going through a lot less wood, and I can easily get a fire to last all night, so that's great. I'm starting to burn my oak now, but it's really not cold out yet. I just ran out of my junk wood.
> 
> I find it annoying to load. I'm used to stoves that have a bigger box than the door, but here the innards are actually lower than the top of the door. That's annoying.
> 
> ...



I don't want to say I told you so but.....

*"Not sure what size your home is but, in my opinion, the King is the way to go. It heats small houses like ours real well (ability to turn down) and it will heat a large home as well."

"Knowing that, I agree there is only one choice...The King."
*
I'm just cuttin up with you Uncle. Even the Princess will be better than anything you could have bought (except the King) because of the auto damper. Keep us posted how it runs during colder temps while feeding it hardwood.


----------



## jaroh (Dec 3, 2015)

I will be heading down to a dealer approximately 50 miles away and see what the damage will be. One way or the other I will be leaving with a blaze king. I have a dealer 10 miles down the road but he was $500 more to purchase from. I asked if that was the delivered and set up price and he said no. So off to Missoula I go!!! The dealer there also told me that if I waited until this Friday and Saturday I would get a $199 valued husky chainsaw. Not quite sure what it will be but maybe I can use it to trade up!! Either way, I can't wait for at least a 8 hour burn time since I have never owned anything that burned that long!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah the inside of the stove being lower than the door is a pain, not really sure the idea behind that. I usually end up having to pull the stove forward a bit after the season as a few hits here and there on that stuff up there over the 6+ months pushes the stove back a bit.
Either that or the gnomes that break my equipment constantly move it!

No issues here heating my house with the Princess. I didn't go with a King because I didn't want it taking up half my living room  Even the Princess takes up a pretty good sized corner.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 3, 2015)

jaroh said:


> I will be heading down to a dealer approximately 50 miles away and see what the damage will be. One way or the other I will be leaving with a blaze king. I have a dealer 10 miles down the road but he was $500 more to purchase from. I asked if that was the delivered and set up price and he said no. So off to Missoula I go!!! The dealer there also told me that if I waited until this Friday and Saturday I would get a $199 valued husky chainsaw. Not quite sure what it will be but maybe I can use it to trade up!! Either way, I can't wait for at least a 8 hour burn time since I have never owned anything that burned that long!



Prices can vary ALOT! We got a quote here locally last year for a King Ultra and it was $3,800. Put a call into a dealer 50 miles away in Oregon (Shirley's) and her price was $3,000 out the door and Oregon has no sales tax.

P.S.- Unless you have a huge, poorly insulated home, 8 hour burn times are child's play.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 3, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Went to the local Owyhee Sheet Metal/Ace Hardware store and bought the reducer ($8 I think). It fits perfect down into the stove collar and perfect right up into the double wall. As far as looks...well it probably would look better with the recommended 8" but we don't think it looks all that bad. It looks a lot better when we start adding up all the money it saved us on new 8" pipe.
> 
> EDIT: Finally figured out how to import a pic on this stupid Windows 10 laptop:



Thanks for the picture Idaho. That doesn't look bad at all. No convection deck on your king, do you have fans? 

For me it's not the cost of the 8" pipe upgrade as much as the huge effort to reframe the ceiling for a larger support box, replace the roof flashing with a larger flashing, and then be stuck with 8" pipe when modern stoves seldom use 8" pipe anymore. Not even great big 4.9 CF furnaces.

The junk that hangs down below the top of the door is, in my opinion, the biggest reason that so many of us have smoke roll out issues. Since the opening to the bypass is lower than the door opening you're asking hot smoke to fall down. They've got a good total design though and I wouldn't change it for fear of screwing up the long burn times.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 3, 2015)

Where are these photos Idaho, can you post them? Maybe of the firebox and the part that hangs down too? I wonder if someone could add a door flapper at the top to keep smoke spilage in the firebox.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 3, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Thanks for the picture Idaho. That doesn't look bad at all. No convection deck on your king, do you have fans?
> 
> For me it's not the cost of the 8" pipe upgrade as much as the huge effort to reframe the ceiling for a larger support box, replace the roof flashing with a larger flashing, and then be stuck with 8" pipe when modern stoves seldom use 8" pipe anymore. Not even great big 4.9 CF furnaces.
> 
> The junk that hangs down below the top of the door is, in my opinion, the biggest reason that so many of us have smoke roll out issues. Since the opening to the bypass is lower than the door opening you're asking hot smoke to fall down. They've got a good total design though and I wouldn't change it for fear of screwing up the long burn times.



Yes, ours came with a convection deck as standard equipment for the Ultra model. We did not want/order the fans and after receiving our stove, we removed the convection deck. We wanted a nice big flat surface for seasoning cast iron pans, heating water, etc. 

I think you make a good point about why the smoke rolls out. I'm thinking now that you could install a King model and probably have the same or less smoke spillage as you do with your Princess. I don't hesitate at all recommending running the King on 6" as long as it is straight up vertical and has good draft. @bkvp will disagree but it has worked fantastic for us.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 3, 2015)

Marshy said:


> Where are these photos Idaho, can you post them? Maybe of the firebox and the part that hangs down too? I wonder if someone could add a door flapper at the top to keep smoke spilage in the firebox.



Photos? I posted the pic of our 6" reducer above. Will try to get a pic of the firebox later tonight when I get home from work.

It's funny you mention the door flapper. I've been thinking about playing around with something like that.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 3, 2015)

I've had my stove for going on 6 years and I've never had a problem with smoke coming out of the stove. Most people that come by don't even realize that that stove is heating the place until they walk near it. I guess they are used to a house smelling like smoke... inside.... and out.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 3, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I don't want to say I told you so but.....
> 
> *"Not sure what size your home is but, in my opinion, the King is the way to go. It heats small houses like ours real well (ability to turn down) and it will heat a large home as well."
> 
> ...




Yeah, I should have listened. It was a challenge to talk the wife into spending as much as I did, and going another grand (or more) for the King and pipe would have been tough. Still, I'm not complaining about a great upgrade - just wish I would have gone bigger.


----------



## jaroh (Dec 5, 2015)

Well I went to Missoula today and purchased a princess ultra with some new single wall pipe and was able to upgrade the chainsaw to a husky 455. All under $3100. Got it home and fired it up on the back of my trailer. Two hours later it started to rain and the wind started blowing so I decided that was a waste of time. I proceeded to take the remaining wood out and let it cool for about an hour. Then the fun of moving it into the house started. Wife was not to excited as she is having back problems and I was not to excited as I have back and hip problems. In the end it all worked out and turned out pretty easy, total time probably 45 minutes of install time. Fired it back up and now it is learning time. It is putting out heat but I am just not used to it as I am used to the last two stoves peaking a lot quicker in heat output. Here's to a long happy warm life!!


----------



## HarvestMan (Dec 5, 2015)

jaroh said:


> It is putting out heat but I am just not used to it as I am used to the last two stoves peaking a lot quicker in heat output. Here's to a long happy warm life!!


Once you have been running it enough to "fill up the bucket", the continuous even heat should keep it filled. I try to do that with my non-BK, but I'm sure the t-stat should make this a much easier task. I'd like to see your impressions after a few weeks.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Dec 5, 2015)

Uncle m. You'll get used to it, the constant heat output when you start 24-7 will do the job. Do you have convection deck and fans? I run my fans on the lowest setting almost all of the time....

The reason for the big shelf at the door opening is to hold more ash and extend clean out timing, you should only need to shovel it out every 2 weeks or so when 24/7 burning.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm pretty much burning 24/7 right now. Last night was good. Plenty of burnable material left, so I can open it up a bit more with the oak. Hickory leaves so much ash I have to shovel more often, but I have mostly oak, so that should be OK.


----------



## flotek (Dec 5, 2015)

Uncle I have a question why was a wood furnace not considered for your home .online I see a lot of people who put a wood stove in their basement hoping to get the heat upstairs and from my research that usually yields poor results and cold bedrooms . Was there a special reason a forced air wood furnace wasn't an option because they do such a wonderful job and make all the rooms consistent in temperature


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 5, 2015)

I clean mine out maybe every 4-6 weeks with 24/7 burning. Probably the deal that different woods make for more or less ash.
When I empty it out, it usually pretty well fills a 5 gallon metal pail.



BoBDoG2o02 said:


> Uncle m. You'll get used to it, the constant heat output when you start 24-7 will do the job. Do you have convection deck and fans? I run my fans on the lowest setting almost all of the time....
> 
> The reason for the big shelf at the door opening is to hold more ash and extend clean out timing, you should only need to shovel it out every 2 weeks or so when 24/7 burning.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 6, 2015)

flotek said:


> Uncle I have a question why was a wood furnace not considered for your home .online I see a lot of people who put a wood stove in their basement hoping to get the heat upstairs and from my research that usually yields poor results and cold bedrooms . Was there a special reason a forced air wood furnace wasn't an option because they do such a wonderful job and make all the rooms consistent in temperature


I'm not speaking for Unc' but I will say that it might not be considered if they don't already have the duct work for forced air and most of those older home were setup for a hydronic systems. My home was constructed in mid 90's and has baseboard heat and oil boiler. I heat the whole home with a free standing stove from the basements. The disadvantage is there is one bedroom that dose get cold if the door is shut for the night. I'm considering adding a vent in the floor to allow heat to rise up through but my main concern with that was if I have smoke seepage during reloading. I plan to address that by getting some magnetic covers for the vent. When I go to reload the I can cover the vent from the basement and reload. Then remove the cover as needed.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 6, 2015)

A free standing stove works perfect for us. We like our living, dining, kitchen area to be between 70 & 74. But we like our bedrooms to be much cooler...like 60. We couldn't sleep good a night if it were much more than that. Our bedroom door stays closed most of the winter.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 6, 2015)

My stove is at the end of the house closest to the bed room and directly under the master. Needless to say it stays warm in there, low to mid 70's.


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 6, 2015)

Marshy said:


> My stove is at the end of the house closest to the bed room and directly under the master. Needless to say it stays warm in there, low to mid 70's.



Oh man, that's not good.


----------



## Marshy (Dec 6, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Oh man, that's not good.


Yeah I like it 70 max but what ever makes SWMBO happy.


----------



## flotek (Dec 6, 2015)

I couldn't imagine 60 degree bedrooms . That would be uncomfortable and cold to my family heck they complain when it's 70! Going to my bed on a cold frigid January night to a 60 degree room would make us feel like we are sleeping in a icy meat locker .i burn wood to be warm and toasty ..to me central heat is a great idea that keeps a even comfort in every room , but I do understand not every body feels that way . I know people who drive around their cars with their windows down even in the dead of winter so I guess it's a preference thing


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 6, 2015)

It was 53 in the house the other morning. I didn't load the stove that night. Kids are wanting me to get the boiler going. Not just yet.

Yes, I did consider a wood/gas boiler for the house. (No furnace here, but the boiler/radiator system is great).
Couple reasons I decided against that - I'm not certain of a regular source of wood - it would take a LOT of wood for which I just don't have the space, and the cost of such a unit is beyond our means - at least all in one chunk like that. I'd love to have an OWB, but can't here in the city limits.

Oh well. Maybe someday I'll get a wood/gas boiler (burns wood, but if it cools off too much, the gas kicks in), but right now the old dinosaur is chugging along quite well.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 9, 2015)

Burn times on all of those wood furnaces are super low, except for the bk version that nobody seems to own. 12-16 hours just isn't satisfactory for full time heat when the king does 40 and the princess 30 hours.


----------



## HarvestMan (Dec 30, 2015)

unclemoustache said:


> Jury is still out.


@unclemoustache , how is the adjustment to the new stove going? I thought of this thread when reading another new BK users comments on another forum.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Dec 30, 2015)

HarvestMan said:


> @unclemoustache , how is the adjustment to the new stove going? I thought of this thread when reading another new BK users comments on another forum.



I'm curious too, now that your getting some colder weather.

@unclemoustache if you have questions shoot away, ive been running the same thing as you for 3 years and have it pretty well nailed down.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Dec 30, 2015)

Also hoping you and your family are safe with the weather over there.


----------



## jaroh (Dec 30, 2015)

I am on one month with the princess. I am burning lodge pole pine and get 12+ hour burn time when the temp is above 20. Below 20, I have very little coals left to get the fire started again, but it starts. Drafty weird house stays above 70 when it is above 20 outside, but dips to 67 when it is below 20. My only complaint is the smoke that comes back into the house when loading. Will attempt to fix this next year with a new flexible pipe down the chimney. Sure wish there was hardwood in this valley!!


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Dec 30, 2015)

jaroh said:


> I am on one month with the princess. I am burning lodge pole pine and get 12+ hour burn time when the temp is above 20. Below 20, I have very little coals left to get the fire started again, but it starts. Drafty weird house stays above 70 when it is above 20 outside, but dips to 67 when it is below 20. My only complaint is the smoke that comes back into the house when loading. Will attempt to fix this next year with a new flexible pipe down the chimney. Sure wish there was hardwood in this valley!!



Leave the bypass open for 20-30 seconds then open the door real slow, this might help with the smoke spillage your having


----------



## jaroh (Dec 31, 2015)

I do bypass thing. Actually I leave it open for minutes trying to get a good draft going. 50-50 on wether it works or not. I am also trying to keep 25 feet of cinderblock and clay tile warm enough which is the hard part!


----------



## Idahonative (Dec 31, 2015)

jaroh said:


> I am on one month with the princess. I am burning lodge pole pine and get 12+ hour burn time when the temp is above 20. Below 20, I have very little coals left to get the fire started again, but it starts. Drafty weird house stays above 70 when it is above 20 outside, but dips to 67 when it is below 20. *My only complaint is the smoke that comes back into the house when loading*. Will attempt to fix this next year with a new flexible pipe down the chimney. Sure wish there was hardwood in this valley!!



If you have smoke coming back into the house, you have too much unburned fuel left in the firebox. Our King will do the same thing especially since we have it hooked to 6" pipe. My suggestion:

1. Try to load your stove on a schedule that leaves as little unburned wood in the firebox as possible, but yet has enough hot coals that it will start your new load.

2. Or, if you have too much unburned wood in the firebox, try turning your thermostat all the way down for 1/2 to 1 hour before you load. This may "cool" what's left in the firebox enough to allow you to load it before it starts smoking again. Obviously, you still want enough hot coals to start your new load. And keep in mind, turning the thermostat all the way down still allows some air into the firebox.

I know #2 sounds odd since it goes against traditional thinking: Open the bypass and heat the flue, creating more draft. It's worth a try and just might work for you. The biggest thing that will cause smoke spillage is unburned wood left in the firebox during loading. We burn mostly Lodgepole also and have adjusted the way we load, to the point that we have very little problem with smoke spillage. You just have to play around with it and see what helps.

EDIT: If these suggestions don't work, try opening the bypass and turn the thermostat up on high for about 15 minutes, heating everything up before you open the door.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 31, 2015)

Highbeam said:


> Burn times on all of those wood furnaces are super low, except for the bk version that nobody seems to own. 12-16 hours just isn't satisfactory for full time heat when the king does 40 and the princess 30 hours.



I'm not sure where 30 hours would come from. It would have to be very ideal conditions. I get about 10-12 hrs on a load of wood. Normally there are enough hot coals to get wood lit up well after that though.
Maybe 30 hrs from lighting a match to stone cold?


On the smoking out the house, does opening a window help?
My stove will sometimes smoke a bit when opening the door if the clothes dryer or bathroom fan is on and no windows are open.


----------



## jaroh (Dec 31, 2015)

I have tried all kinds of things. My pipe set up is 3 ft from stove to 90 degree elbow to 24 inches pipe ending in a 20 something ft cinderblock clay lined chimney. I play the game every morning/evening as it all depends on what is happening. Wind/breeze from north,south,east or west? To many coals, not enough coals, open door, close door and open window.. It is all a game and it doesn't bother me one bit. I just watch and see what it is going to do and react to that. Warm house is a happy house!


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 3, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'm not sure where 30 hours would come from. It would have to be very ideal conditions. I get about 10-12 hrs on a load of wood. Normally there are enough hot coals to get wood lit up well after that though.
> Maybe 30 hrs from lighting a match to stone cold?
> 
> 
> ...



The stove is rated for 30 hours and I can easily get it with pnw species, low btu stuff. That's on low of course and is measured as active cat time. When it's too cold to run on low, the burn times drop of course but still are very long. I do 12 hour reloads in single digit temps. For comparison I can burn up an entire 3 or is it 3.5 cubic feet of fuel in my nc30 in three hours.

On the smoke rollout, it's also a well known bk feature. I tried leaving an outside door wide open and it made no difference.


----------



## cigmaker (Jan 3, 2016)

I can't speak for the freestanding stoves but my bk insert will repeat low 20 hour burn times. One thing I did learn the hard way is not letting it burn in long enough doesn't allow you to turn it down as much. In my head I thought I'm burning all my fuel up but in reality I was causing myself to have to run the stove with more air to run clean. I also carry more heat longer ie. Stay at 400 degrees for more hours doing a better burn in.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 3, 2016)

cigmaker said:


> I can't speak for the freestanding stoves but my bk insert will repeat low 20 hour burn times. One thing I did learn the hard way is not letting it burn in long enough doesn't allow you to turn it down as much. In my head I thought I'm burning all my fuel up but in reality I was causing myself to have to run the stove with more air to run clean. I also carry more heat longer ie. Stay at 400 degrees for more hours doing a better burn in.



Yep, just like the manual says, turn thermo to High and do what we call a "burn off". Not only good for prepping your new load for a long burn, it also helps to keep everything clean:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/understanding-creosote.283772/


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 4, 2016)

Idahonative said:


> Yep, just like the manual says, turn thermo to High and do what we call a "burn off". Not only good for prepping your new load for a long burn, it also helps to keep everything clean:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/understanding-creosote.283772/



Wait a second... you've had this stove only about a year and your an "expert"? Bwhahaha!


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Wait a second... you've had this stove only about a year and your an "expert"? Bwhahaha!



We have used this stove for nearly two seasons now but have been heating our home with wood nearly our whole life. I've never claimed to be an expert...actually, I've said many times on this forum just the opposite. I am sharing my life long experiences with people on this forum. If what I have to say has no value to someone, hey...I'm ok with that. I'm no expert but my intensions are to help others if I can.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Jan 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Wait a second... you've had this stove only about a year and your an "expert"? Bwhahaha!



Your a troll.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 4, 2016)

Tired of hearing Idahonative keep posting the same story over and over and over again to the degree that it should basically be gospel.


Pretty much to the tune of:
You don't run your Blaze King to 2000* to "clean" it and don't get 2 days on a armload of wood? You're wrong.


----------



## HarvestMan (Jan 4, 2016)

BoBDoG2o02 said:


> Your a troll.


I see it a bit different. My take is that @ValleyFirewood and @Idahonative don't reside close together on the BK experience spectrum. I enjoy reading about BK's regardless of where the poster falls on this spectrum. Now, as a WS stove owner, by definition, any post I make regarding a BK is trolling.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Jan 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Tired of hearing Idahonative keep posting the same story over and over and over again to the degree that it should basically be gospel.
> 
> 
> Pretty much to the tune of:
> You don't run your Blaze King to 2000* to "clean" it and don't get 2 days on a armload of wood? You're wrong.



And i suppose YOU are a BK expert to say he's wrong, because hes not.


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Jan 4, 2016)

HarvestMan said:


> I see it a bit different. My take is that @ValleyFirewood and @Idahonative don't reside close together on the BK experience spectrum. I enjoy reading about BK's regardless of where to poster falls on this spectrum. Now, as a WS stove owner, by definition, any post I make regarding a BK is trolling.



I actually really want to see a WS progress hybrid in person, the IS looks cool too but i think even without the gaudy panels theyre kinda ugly, thats saying something from a guy with a princess ultra.....


----------



## HarvestMan (Jan 4, 2016)

BoBDoG2o02 said:


> I actually really want to see a WS progress hybrid in person, the IS looks cool too but i think even without the gaudy panels theyre kinda ugly, thats saying something from a guy with a princess ultra.....


I bought my Fireview never having seen one in person, just pictures on the internet. When my sweep was taking off the packing box, I was just a bit nervous not knowing if I would like it - my first reaction was wow - it looks so much better than I was expecting; the ornate look really stands out in pictures, but in person it does not. Weird.

I'm still not sold on the hybrid designs - read all the PH threads and decided that I would go with the tried and true Fireview design; went contrary to the "get more stove than you need" mantra - I think I am right at the limits of the Fireview (just like my old Hearthstone); makes the game of keeping the house warm during the real cold snaps a bit more fun.

If you are happy with the princess, why would you be interested in the PH? Just to try something new?


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Jan 4, 2016)

HarvestMan said:


> Just to try something new?



Exactly, just to know what all the other CAT stove fuss is about....


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Wait a second... you've had this stove only about a year and your an "expert"? Bwhahaha!



Obviously you haven't owned yours long enough to know how to run it. Keep trying, you'll get it eventually.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 4, 2016)

No, although I've had this stove going on 6 years now and have been heating with wood almost all my life. Either way I don't keep sounding like a broken record with my little spiel that no one agrees with.



BoBDoG2o02 said:


> And i suppose YOU are a BK expert to say he's wrong, because hes not.


----------



## Idahonative (Jan 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No, although I've had this stove going on 6 years now and have been heating with wood almost all my life. Either way I don't keep sounding like a broken record with my little spiel that no one agrees with.



Actually you do sound like a broken record...sounds like, over and over, you don't know how to run your stove. But hey, I'm no expert.

BTW: Do you go around and take a poll...how do you know what everyone agrees or disagrees with? Or do you just take it upon yourself to pass your opinion off as "everyones" opinion?


----------



## BoBDoG2o02 (Jan 5, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> No, although I've had this stove going on 6 years now and have been heating with wood almost all my life. Either way I don't keep sounding like a broken record with my little spiel that no one agrees with.


I find it odd that you disagree about the drying in heaps on the other thread and still haven't shown ANY proof of the MC of your final product, not even a hint of knowing or having checked MC. What species, maybe I'm thinking you have oak in there. Maybe it's all spruce and poplar? 

We can start a pissing match very easily, but what's the fun in that. Btw, I think you're **** is bigger than mine, must be with all of the putting people down and not being able to having an objective conversation.


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 5, 2016)

OK, gents, don't turn my thread into a peeing contest. It's not possible to win one of those. Believe me, I tried. My brother and I got into one when we were about 5 and 6.
Two boys peeing into the same toilet will inevitably result in a pee fight. I got his pillow soaked (I don't know why he brought it into the bathroom) but he got me in the mouth. No winners there.

Anyway, to answer an earlier question, I think I'm getting the hang of the stove. The longer the burn time, the less heat output, and this drafty old house needs the heat. I keep it going hot enough to keep the main level warm, and it's working pretty well. Still haven't turned on the boiler, (except for a few hours during our New Year's Eve party) but it's still not really cold here. Maybe next week it'll get below freezing.

So far so good, and I'm getting used to it. Happy.


----------



## HarvestMan (Jan 5, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> he got me in the mouth


So, is there any truth to the statement that some beers taste like piss water? 

Glad to hear it is working out. I don't think it matters what kind of stove you get, they all take some time to learn to run for your needs and individual heating challenges. Been running mine for three months and got the shoulder season stuff down ... now its cold and I've got to run it a bit different to get the results I want. Part of the fun of these things.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 6, 2016)

BoBDoG2o02 said:


> I find it odd that you disagree about the drying in heaps on the other thread and still haven't shown ANY proof of the MC of your final product, not even a hint of knowing or having checked MC. What species, maybe I'm thinking you have oak in there. Maybe it's all spruce and poplar?
> 
> We can start a pissing match very easily, but what's the fun in that. Btw, I think you're **** is bigger than mine, must be with all of the putting people down and not being able to having an objective conversation.




I don't need to check the moisture, I don't sell seasoned wood.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 6, 2020)

King running on a 6” chimney.....












We have approx 8’ of double wall inside and approx 20’ of class A above the roof. I did swap the old single wall for double when the Princess couldn’t maintain flue temps and I was getting build up. 

Granted this isn’t a full load, but it’s 48 outside right now. 

I’m still learning the ins and outs of running the stove efficiently, but I don’t think we’re going to have any issues with the smaller chimney given we get crazy draft when it’s actually cold out.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 15, 2020)

28' of vertical chimney will do a lot to overcome lack of draft from a 6" compared to an 8". It looks like a little single wall reducer on the stove top and right into the double wall. Doing it that way really takes your eyes away from the size change.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 15, 2020)

It is an 8 to 6 reducer right into the double wall.

Prior to the BK, with the Hearthstone I actually had to cover the air intake to keep the stove from getting carried away.


----------

